# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Infinity CDMA-Tool v2.05 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity CDMA-Tool v2.05 released * .ZTE-S188 model supported
.ZTE-M131-Rock-Star model supported
.Samsung-SCH-S239 model supported
.Model selection method improved 
Download Area: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

